# International Hedgie travel between US & UK



## halliehedgie (Mar 27, 2015)

I have a lovely 2 year old hedgie in England. He is staying with a friend now as I had to move back to the USA. I'm looking for a way to bring him over but am having issues finding a way to do it.

Most international flights insist on putting hedgies in cargo and its gets very cold down there. The other option is by **** and that is expensive and the port for them in the USA is NY and as they are illegal in NYC I'm worried he would be turned away.

I guess I'm just looking for more options for international travel. I miss my baby!


----------



## Storybrooke (Aug 21, 2014)

if you ship him pack him with lots of blankest maybe put some in a dryer before packing so he stays warm and wrap a hot water bottle in one blanket to keep him warm, its really hard to ship its risky but its the best you can do just pack lots of fleece and hope for the best good luck


----------



## Pickles The Hedgehog (Sep 30, 2014)

You can actually take your hedgey on the flight with you! Pets under a certain size/weight are allowed to travel in the cabin. So fly back and get him  obviously fon't forget to check with your flight company and customs xx


----------

